# Introducing...



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My first teensy tinsy babies!
When this one popped out my son dubbed her Snow White and it looks like it is going to stick.









Deciding to stay with the Disney Princess theme this little beauty got the title Moana.
















To spite the frigid temperature they were born in last night; it was such a beautiful sunshiny day they got a little outdoor time.
They loved it but Mama Tawny was less than thrilled. Everyone is doing fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations..both are beautiful


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute! Glad they did well in the cold.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They are adorable! I love their names!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are precious! Love the names! 💗💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

congratulations, they are adorable!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The kids are precious, and I am so glad for you being able to have goats again after being goat less for a while.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you. They have been such a source of joy. I swear they have doubled in size. They are already leaping, climbing and nibbling grass!
Tawny is a super mama. A little too good in some ways.😋


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

